# Wyatt and Luna! Both 6 Months~



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

Not thinking about breeding them but curious to what people think! Sorry the pictures are bad but our camera isn't the greatest and with it being bad outside can't take them out there either~ The first batch will be Wyatt. The second will be Luna. They don't have a huge pedigree I know of, only ConKC and NAPR registered. But do know they come from some working line decent by two of their grandparents~ I'll try to take better pictures latter and when they're a bit older.


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

Just a bump.... .


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The fact that you can leave bedding in the crate and it doesn't get shredded says something. Mine would destroy that.


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

cdwoodcox said:


> The fact that you can leave bedding in the crate and it doesn't get shredded says something. Mine would destroy that.


Well it didn't start off that way! I had one blanket before that she just blew apart. Fluff everywhere! I changed the type of blanket and we haven't had a problem since then. Plus I think she likes it better than laying on a hard crate floor. I'm in the process of buying her one like Wyatt's. I had gotten her first though so that is HER crate. She doesn't even look at the new one.


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

Ah the pictures messed up! Wyatt is in the green. Luna is in the purple!


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

*Newer and better pictures at 7 months!*

Wanting to show them off again. Well mainly Luna cause we haven't taken very good pictures of him yet. Good thing about Luna, is her back got straighter! Thank goodness! Sorry about the room! We were cleaning it and since we're moving, things got drug out EVERYWHERE.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Pretty pups!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Your pups are beautiful. Love the pictures.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice looking dogs!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Very nice looking dogs!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very cute they look like they will take you on a journey!!!!!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Love the tongue shot!


----------

